# iui first cycle - need a buddy



## sharon x (Feb 14, 2009)

Hi everyone

ive just started our first iui cycle and wondered if anyone is going through the same. I have a scan tomorow and hopefully inseminate me on monday. Any advice welcomeor general chat!

A Very nervous sharon xx


----------



## AMC1 (Jun 25, 2008)

Hi there,

I can't be your cycle buddy I'm afraid but just wanted to wish you luck with the insemination. Wher are you being treated? I am pregnant with twins after our first round of medicated IUI! Remember to come home and rest after the insemination. I did, went to bed for the whole afternoon!

Good luck, AM xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Hi Sharon!!!! 

Welcome to FF!! This is a great website for support, information, laughter and friendship, it has kept me (relatively!) sane though all my treatment!

First, just wanted to wish you all the luck in the world for your treatment! I remember when I first had IUI (seem ages ago now!) I was really really nervous!! But after a while all my nervousness and fears had totally gone (as well as my embarrassment every time I had an examination!!) and it was just a normal part of everyday life! When my treatment stopped I actually missed it!

There is an IUI section of the forum - CLICK HERE and there are lots of lovely friendly ladies there who will be able to help you with any advice you may need. You may even find someone at exactly the same stage of treatment as you. I will warn you, they know how to chat!  Or alteratively you could find someone on the "cycle buddies" section CLICK HERE

I notice from your profile that you have also been marked down as "unexplained" (welcome to the club!). There is an unexplained section which might be useful CLICK HERE.

I would also recommend the "what every new member needs to know" thread CLICK HERE

And for a bit of fun and to keep your mind off treatment there is always the the general chit chat / jokes / hobbies area CLICK HERE

You can also chat live in our excellent chat room. We have a newbie night in the chat room every week (*Wednesday at 8pm*) where you can meet other new members and a few more experienced (I won't use the term "old"!) members will be there to answer any questions you have about the site.  CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT 

You could also find our Location Boards useful. It doesn't say in your profile where you are based, but here is the link to all the boards, both within the UK and in many other countries CLICK HERE. You could find other members in your area, and even ones using the same clinic.

Please feel free to ask more questions here, or on any other part of the site, there will be wonderful helpful people there to give you lots of support, information and  if you need it. We go through all the highs and lows of treatment together.

Good luck tomorrow, let us know how you get on! There really is nothing to worry about.

Sue


----------



## Little Pearl (Feb 16, 2009)

Hi Sharon,

Just wanted to say hi and welcome!  .

I only joined the site this week but have already found it really supportive.  I had my first IUI in January.  Unfortunately it was unsuccessful and I'm now on the 2ww having had my 2nd IUI.  So whilst my dates are out in terms of being your cycle buddy - I'd still be happy to be your buddy and you can PM me anytime you like!  

Good luck for the scan tomorrow.  I hope you have the perfect number of follies and the right size too.  I know how helpless you can feel as you wait for them to tell you what's there - so wishing you lots of    

Let me know how you get on.  

Love
Little Pearl
x


----------



## sharon x (Feb 14, 2009)

Ahhh thanku guys for all your words of support, they mean so much! I will definitely tryin the chat rooms and keepin in touch throughout the next few weeks.... 

Hers prayin

sharon xxxxx


----------



## sharon x (Feb 14, 2009)

mornin everyone

amc - im being treated here in leeds, i'm so lucky its on my doorstep! Have got ma scan today so heres hopin the little follies are now big ones! Just had some good news, a friend who was on her 3rd cycle of ivf has had a BFP! Am so happy for her, am hopin its me next!!

will fill you in later

sharon xxx


----------



## Little Pearl (Feb 16, 2009)

GOOD LUCK! GOOD LUCK! GOOD LUCK!!!!!      

I'll be back later to hear how you've got on.  Let's hope the good luck from your friend's BFP will rub off on you!  

Love
Little Pearl
x


----------



## AMC1 (Jun 25, 2008)

gOOD LUCK sHARON, WILL BE KEEPING MY FINGERS CROSSED FOR YOU.     am XXXX


----------



## sharon x (Feb 14, 2009)

just got back from the scan, n it doesn't look like theyve grown much! Doh, they have doubled my dose and have to go back on monday for another scan! 3 follies all about 10mm, 11mm! Thanku for the good wishes, am feeling quite gutted at the moment, not sure y!

Sharon xx


----------



## Little Pearl (Feb 16, 2009)

Hi Sharon,

Sorry you're feeling down after the scan.  It's hard as you feel so helpless - there's nothing you can do to dictate how many there are or how big they grow.  However you have the perfect number (Well done!!  ) and with an extra dose who knows what will happen by Monday.

I am keeping everything crossed for you.       

Love
Little Pearl
x


----------



## charlie_44 (Jan 9, 2009)

Hi Sharon  

I have just started my scans for my 2nd IUI, unfortunately my first one didn't work   but here's hoping for this one  

I was scanned Thurs gone and then again today but they're still to small so I go back Monday to see how much they've grown and possibly have treatment then or in the days after.  It's a natural cycle I'm having.

Just send me a PM if you wanna chat about it.  

Good luck  

Love Charlie x


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hello i will be your iui buddy just waiting for my letter from nuffield seems like i have waited so long but they did say 3 months max wait how long did you have to wait?

hope all go's well for you.


----------



## sharon x (Feb 14, 2009)

hi kitten, thanks for the offer. I was with the NHS so didn't have to wait hun.
Just got back from another scan, it was planned we would inseminate on fri, but for some reason i have ovulated myself in the last couple of days so the cycle has been abandoned!
Am gutted, not sure what to feel at the moment, they say sex is good and could still lead to a BFP, but am feeling quite deflated with the whole thing.
Im sure it will be a matter of time until i feel abit more positive!!! 

Sharon xxxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

hi Sharron 

sorry to here that its been abandoned its so frustrating ,  I am with the nhs as well and they have been so good so far just the waiting game is not that fun every woman seems to be pregnant around me 3 of my friends are all with there bumps glowing and i carn't help but feel jealous do you feel the same if so how do you deal with it.

kitten


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

hello there 

Ok second attempt to write this as the battery died I now have  appointment for the start of my IUI which to my surprise i should have phoned them three months ago but it was only because i phoned to find out what was going on because i was told to wait 3 months fo a letter other wise i might still be waiting lack of comunication ha just  it all go's well.


----------



## jess4zak (Feb 19, 2009)

Hiya, hope you ok, will you start nutha iui more or less straight away? Im on third iui now, had insemination Thursday so now on my 2ww.  Fingers crossed this time, last two only had one follicle over 14mm on day of insemination but this time had 4, so lets hope it works, or im gonna be more gutted as its our last attempt on nhs, and really can not afford to pay out for the treatment, anyway positive thinking xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hello jess 

don't no how long i have to wait i have my appointment for the consoltation in two weeks so at least its starting I really hope its 3rd time lucky for you . 

kitten


----------



## jess4zak (Feb 19, 2009)

Hi we had original consultation in august 08, went to London Sept 08 for investigations as to why we couldnt fall pregnant and meet consultant, back to Norwich November 08 and started 1st iui then, 2nd iui was mid January and third now, so all in all not to long to wait, if that helps xx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi there thanks for that I had all tests done so i pretty no why im not falling on my own only have one tube due to a eptopic and mild endmetryoisis (not sure if thats spelt write so hopfully this will work for me .

kitten


----------



## jess4zak (Feb 19, 2009)

hopefully, good luck, and fingers crossed xxx


----------



## bernie mac (Mar 1, 2009)

Hi I am hoping to go through the iui treatment, I am currently waiting for swab tests due at the clinic for the test on Wednesday and tube clearance once I get the results back then I will be processing thought the treatment. I have already tried one DI but test came back negative, the tries anther DI cycle but I have an eratic cycle, If I can be a buddy please let me know if not can anyone else help

Thanks

Bernie


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi there bernie

yes you can be a buddy not sure what DI means bu I am a bit dizzy  but as soon as they do the tube test an if they dont find anything they probably put you on  clomid but eveybody differant good luck

kitten


----------



## BabyorBust (Mar 8, 2009)

Hey i feel as im in the same boat as u, this is my 2nd iui and im on 10dpiui, i have already done a hpt wot did i expect but a BFN, i think that if im not pregnant then i need to get some serious treatment....have had all the symptoms, sore bbs, bloated tummy,feeling lightheaded... oh i do hope that this works this time around, been reading the iui diaries and it has really given me hope.

Best of luck and ile be praying 4 u all.


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hello fingers crossed hope its a BFP for you in the end but don't give up   .

Tomorrow is the day for my first counselling session need to ask a few questions as well bit confused with me body at the moment I am mid cycle and yesterday when going to the loo in morning I had a bit of pink on tissue and i mean a bit Ive had a funny feeling in my abdomen for two days now its not hurting feels like when your about to have a period so not sure what that is anyone no? 

Kitten


----------



## BabyorBust (Mar 8, 2009)

Hey Kitten

been doing some research , if my boss only finds out how much of his time i use for "Research" ile probably get sacked, and some of the ladies do experience Af like symptoms but sometimes result in Bfp, i do hope that it is the case with you.

Now with me i did another test, yes yes i no im a sucker for punishment, and another BFN, so i am now preparing myself for round number 3, and looks like my 3rd iui will have to be done on my birthday.... lets hope its a sign...

Will be looking out for your good news..

BabyorBust


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hello BabyorBust

Lets just hope its third time lucky with you and being on your birthday as well.  OK I had my counselling nearly fainted when the demo of the needles come out and the fact that i had to practice on a giant stress sperm (like a stress ball but in a shape of a sperm) made it better as i laughed but DH said he will inject me some how i get the impression he will enjoy it   but apart from that all straight forward just wait and see if i have AF.

KITTEN


----------



## Felicity Wishes (Feb 18, 2008)

Hi BabyorBust 

 and 

Fertility Friends is such a great place, which offers a world of support, help & advice at the touch of a button, you will soon get the hang of it and find some fantastic friends on here ^cuddle^

Lots of Love & Loads of Luck to you

Felicity Wishes  &


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hello everybody 

How stupid do I feel today I quoted on another post and have been talking to them for two days not realising that it was the IUI support gay/ lesbian    they are really nice Lady's as well but I'm so embarrassed to tell them I'm not a lesbian because they think I am from the last post they sent me owwwwwww I'm so silly it don't really matter does it  

Kitten


----------



## BabyorBust (Mar 8, 2009)

hey felicity tx 4 the kind words, n kitten i feel ur pain bout the support group, lol thats too much lol, ok so im kinda freakn out didnt get AF n im regular,well only since ive been on clomid, i did hav some slight spotting on saturday n even commented to hubby that af was here, put on a pad n everything but nothing, been running to check ever so often but nada....so so so should i do a test? ? ?


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Morning yes i would how existing hope its a BFP for you I got a BFN yesterday but never fail i start my injections this week  so fingers crossed a

Let me no your news      

Kitten


----------



## BabyorBust (Mar 8, 2009)

af is here, honestly im gutted, just thought it would work this time, well now its time to put on my big girl boots , mop up all them tears n get ready for round number 3, oh the thought of that 2ww is just not a happy one but the idea of having another little 1 just makes it all better.


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hello babyorbust I'm so sorry      and sorry not been here been so busy mop up them tears and start thinking  thoughts you will get your BFP I will be checking for your reply 

Kitten


----------



## BabyorBust (Mar 8, 2009)

hey kitten sorry for late reply had problem wit my connection, been disconnected bout 3 times in the past 10 min, yeah ive started my meds for next iui, when r u going in to the dr? N when can we anticipate the dreaded 2ww? Hope u havn a gr8 weekend.


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hello babyobust well i have my first scan next Wednesday injection hurt tonight didn't yesterday but i suppose its probably tender paniced when i got air bubble but DH sorted it  the   the 2ww should start on 31st just going to let the doc do there stuff and i shall just relaxe consotrate on other things are you on injections as well?

Kitten


----------



## sharon x (Feb 14, 2009)

Hey kitten

Sorry i not been on for ages, we lost our internet for a few weeks! Hope ya scan goes well, my injections still hurt, although DH says i am being over dramatic   I am on my 2ww now, and shud test on the 3/4/09. Everythin so far has gone to plan, this is my 2nd cycle as the last one was abandoned due to me ovulating myself!!! If ya need anythin, just ask hun!!! 

sharon x


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Morning sharon thanks I'm doing OK feeling a little queasy at mo might swap legs as it hurts a bit  Ive booked a 4 day break with cousin and friends to Barcelona after test date so if it bad news i can go and gather my thoughts and if good news just relaxe  .

Kitten


----------



## BabyorBust (Mar 8, 2009)

Hey Kitten n Sharon

Wow a vacation sounds like just the thing hey,Can u believe it ile start my 2ww on 31st as well... im not on injections yet just clomid on cd3-7, only produced one good folly last time , hope this time is better, so can you tell me more bout the injections my gyne didnt mention it to me? but he did tell me that if we are unsucessfull this time we will have to wait and try after 2 or 3 months. I hope this works becoz IVF is a little out of my budget.

Hey Sharon 
thanks to you, for creating this blog, ive met the sweetest person.. Kitten. I hope that you are well and look forward to your chats.


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hello your so sweet lol the injections are menapor they do the same as clomid i think but a bit more powerful clomid didn't work for me you still have HCG when your ready which will be next week for me  .

Kitten


----------



## BabyorBust (Mar 8, 2009)

hey kitten, so how did it all go, my dr rescheduled for friday apparently i was not ovulating, waiting n holding thumbs 4 ya


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hello babyobust so good to here from you  yep all went well now on the 2ww me and DH   but i worried all the way though just encase it did any damage so didn't really enjoy it   they told us to do it so it should be ok i popped the pessary in afterwoods i really don't like those.

Kitten


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hello babyorbust where are you hope your ok speck soon.

Kitten


----------



## BabyorBust (Mar 8, 2009)

hey kitten, gosh it feels like ages, ive been on holiday cos i just needed to get away from it all, i couldnt do the 3rd iui cos none of my follies developed n i was gutted, so pls tell me at least u have some good news for me?


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

hello there did you have a nice hol?

Well I'm day15 2ww so still waiting so just a bit longer to wait.

Kitten


----------



## BabyorBust (Mar 8, 2009)

oh my word that means today is day 19 and and and oh i have all my fingers crossed for you, yes i had a smashing hol , just wished it never ended. Oh pls let me know if its a bfp


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hello there just come back from my holiday I'm sorry to say it was a BFN

KITTEN


----------



## BabyorBust (Mar 8, 2009)

awe girl im just so sad 4 u. I was so hoping that good things come to good people, chin up sweets i no at this time going thru this again is like a nightmare but just hang in there, lotsa hugs n kisses. P.s chocolate makes it all better.


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hello thanks for the hugs I'm fine you get used to the BFN after a while lol.

Kitten


----------

